# What is the value of rexall drug store bottles?



## Jet Coaster Fan (Sep 22, 2013)

I just bought a 3 inch tall, 1 and a quarter inch wide bottle that says 
 W.A. Jones
 The Rexall Store 
 Oxford, N.Y. 
 I know that there is larger versions of this bottle. 
 What is the usual value for these bottles.  I paid 6 dollars for this bottle today at a fair that had a antique selection.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Sep 22, 2013)

Its a local druggist. To most non local folks, its worth about what you paid. To the right local collector it may be worth more. Most clear rexall bottles I have seen sell in the $5-$10 range. Your best bet would be to contact a local collector for the info you need.


----------



## jays emporium (Sep 23, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw=rexall+drug+bottle&_sadis=200&_adv=1&_sop=1&LH_SALE_CURRENCY=0&LH_Sold=1&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_dmd=1&LH_Complete=1&_trksid=p2045573.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xrexall+drug+store+bottle&_nkw=rexall+drug+store+bottle&_sacat=0

 Here are some similar bottles that have sold.  Generally clear drug store bottles from NY are in the $5 - 10 range when I sell them.
 Jay


----------

